
Titan Graph DB Downloads Redirecting to DataStax - FouriersHouse
https://github.com/thinkaurelius/titan/wiki/Downloads
======
FouriersHouse
Any opinions/knowledge on what is happening? I had thought of some
possibilities:

\- Temporary measure to get it off S3 and stop paying the fees

\- Moving to build from source only (maybe to push more people to the
enterprise product)

\- Moving development away from Titan (again towards enterprise product)

